# Crab Stuffing?



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Netted some crabs while floundering last night and was thinking of making some crab meat stuffing for the flounder. Only problem is I know nothing aboutpreparing crabs. Any suggestions or crab stuffing recipes would be appreciated.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok Crabstuffing. Here is a bitch if you really want me to be totally honest with you. First Boil your crabs in crab boil or you can just use lemon salted water. Just make sure you have a bunch of lemon in it. The acid in the lemon helps the meat come out of the shell easier. So cook them then while they are still hot shell them, get all the meat out of ever crevas you can. Now I dont know how many crabs you caught and what size to them or any of that stuff or how good you are at shelling crab meat. So I am gonna give you a recipie for using 1# of crab meat.

Ingredients:<UL><LI>1# crabmeat, NO SHELL go through it really well to make sure you have no shell what so ever</LI><LI>1 yellow onion diced as small as you can possibly get it </LI><LI>1 green bell pepper the same as the onion</LI><LI>1 red bell pepper the same as the onion</LI><LI>2 ribs of celery the same as the onion</LI><LI>1 tablespoon of chopped garlic</LI><LI>1tblsp creole seasoning</LI><LI>juice of 2 lemons</LI><LI>1 tsp salt</LI><LI>1tsp black pepper</LI><LI>1tblspn crystal hot sauce ( DONT USE TOBASSCO)</LI><LI>2 eggs</LI><LI>1 cup mayo</LI><LI>1/4 cup creole mustard</LI><LI>4-6 cups plain bread crumbs</LI><LI>1 handful of shreaded parmesan cheese</LI>[/list]

Method:

Put it all in a bowl and mix it up, if its to wet add more bread crumbs and adjust seasoning to taste, if to dry add some more mayo. Remember Dont Eat To Live, Live To Eat!!!


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

If you are a dummy like me, 1. get a box of stovetop dressing, 2. chip up some shrimp, small bay scollops and saute in white wine or whaterver you have. 3. If you don't know anymore about seasoning than me, Paul Prudehams seasoning might get you some compliments or maybe run out of town, who knows until you try it. 4. mix all the goop together (use warm water), butterfly the flounder snapper and stuff with goop. put in baking pan, cover with tinfoil and bake at 350 until you think it is done (don't forget withgoop it takes longer to cook) 5. uncover, bast with unsalted butter put under broiler until it browns to your taste. 6. serve hot! 7. If anyone turns their nose up at it,send their helping to me and I will dispose of it for you.


----------

